# New member in Cleveland



## mickdigler (May 22, 2016)

Hi all, just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Mick, 40yrs old, from Ohio.  Been lifting since I was in High School.  Started out bodybuilding but moved to powerlifting in my mid-twenties.  Unfortunately, a motorcycle accident and 9 subsequent surgeries put a serious dent in my progress along the way.  My goals are to get back to my pre-accident self as much as possible.  Serious powerlifting is mostly behind me due to the surgeries.  My focus now is to gain back muscle mass.  After lurking the boards for a while I'm joining up and hope to learn a lot from all the info on the boards.  Happy to be here.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2016)

Tell me about your experiences with the Cleveland Steamer


----------



## brazey (May 24, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## blergs. (May 25, 2016)

welcome


----------



## the_predator (May 25, 2016)

The Steriodsfax family would like to welcome you to IMF. If you have any questions please feel free to pm myself or anyone of our SF reps.


----------



## mickdigler (May 26, 2016)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

Never quit.. Welcome bro


----------

